# Lacto Fermented Hot Sauce - Stage 1



## Holly2015 (Aug 12, 2018)

Please delete


----------



## daveomak (Aug 12, 2018)

Looks good....   I'm in for the taste test....  :)


----------



## MeatSkull (Aug 12, 2018)

If after a few months and it's still foaming it's not releasing the gasses "the jar". Mine quit usually no more than a week, thats with pickles, sauerkraut or hot sauce. You can also give it a shot of beer for a kick start. Hope it works out!


----------



## MeatSkull (Aug 12, 2018)

Btw I use distilled water and not bottled water, bottled still has contaminates.


----------



## MeatSkull (Aug 12, 2018)

Holly2015 said:


> I'm sorry but I am having a very hard time understand your post especially your 1st sentence.
> 
> Are you stating that fermentation only lasts week? Some sauces are ferment for years. Ordinary run of the mill Tabasco the peppers mash is fermented for up to 5 years??
> 
> As for the water distilled is okay as is anything potable and preferably non-chlorinated. Honestly chlorinated potable water is probably okay as there typically isn't of it to kill off all the Lactobacilli. Just like in wine making if the water if the water is safe to drink and you like the taste its fine to use.


 Ok just my opinion, do what you want. I'm just adding my opinion as to how I make mine. Clorinations kills, jmho!


----------



## MeatSkull (Aug 12, 2018)

Holly2015 said:


> So step 8 I promote the use of non-chlorinated water in my 1st post. Yes chlorine kills off bacteria but typically it is not enough to do at or near a 100% kill rate in potable water. Copper pipe in a water system also goes as long way in inhibiting bacterial growth. Having made wine for years using tap water with chlorine and spring water w/o I have had noticed no difference as far as fermentation start, strength or duration goes.
> 
> I am still curious as to the crux of the rest of your 1st reply.


Just google.


----------



## tropics (Aug 13, 2018)

Holly looks like a good start I have some that is 2 months old still perking a little.
Richie


----------



## bluewhisper (Aug 13, 2018)

Someone in the hot sauce business told me the slang for spoiled product is either "fizzies" that ferment and bubble, or "fuzzies" that grow surface mold.


----------



## bluewhisper (Aug 13, 2018)

So, a derail while we're on water, I run rain barrels. Instead of paying to pour chlorinated water on the gardens, I dip a watering can in a barrel of free rainwater. I never used a garden hose last year.


----------



## bluewhisper (Aug 13, 2018)

No, it isn't potable water but it's good for the gardens.

Rain harvesting formula: One inch of rain on one square foot of impermeable surface will produce 0.6 gallons of water. That can add up fast when you count up the square feet on a roof. Once you invest in the barrel etc. it can pay off vs. buying water for the gardens.


----------



## zwiller (Aug 13, 2018)

bluewhisper said:


> No, it isn't potable water but it's good for the gardens.
> 
> Rain harvesting formula: One inch of rain on one square foot of impermeable surface will produce 0.6 gallons of water. That can add up fast when you count up the square feet on a roof. Once you invest in the barrel etc. it can pay off vs. buying water for the gardens.



That is INSANE!  I always wanted this info and here it is...  I previously thought rain barrels would be a waste of time.  Our muni just tripled our rates and it is getting pretty expensive to water stuff.  I always wanted to somehow rig a rain barrel up to a lawn irrigation system but no idea if that can be done. 

On the chlorine thing.  Definitely won't kill off or hurt the lacto BUT it could definitely throw some funky flavors and aromas.  A bandaid smell and flavor are the hallmarks of chlorinated water in homebrew.  Couple of tricks tho...  You can can carbon filter but the easiest is to just leave it sit out a day or two and the chlorine evaporates. 

Also, the wide variance of how long the ferment takes is partly to do with what strain of lacto is fermenting.  Some are fast and some are slow.  Fast being a day or 2 and slow being 1-2 years.  5 years as was mentioned is not required for fermenting but aging.  The acid and alcohols combine slowly over time and produce esters, fruity flavors and aromas.  Another factor is ferment temps.  Lacto likes it hot 100F or so.  Lower temps will take longer.


----------



## bluewhisper (Aug 13, 2018)

When I was a kid I had goldfish and the rule for adding tap water was to let it sit for 24 hours to allow the chlorine to gas out

I run a watershed advocacy group which has me in contact with city water officials. I've had a tour of the water treatment plant, and there's more than chlorine added to the water. For sauce (remember sauce?) I would use distilled.


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 23, 2018)

I'm really interested in learning this . Can we get the rain barrel posts moved and get back to fermented peppers ?


----------



## dr k (Aug 23, 2018)

I reported my off topic post to the authorities to have it removed.  I thought I'd be the only responder off topic but by the time it posted there were more of us.


----------



## daveomak (Aug 31, 2018)

STAGE 2...

Holly, Morning....   Why discard the "old" liquid ???   Have you found anything adverse as compared to using new vinegar ??
I think I understand the blender portion..  Making a smooth sauce without lumps...   Thanks, Dave


----------



## 73saint (Sep 14, 2018)

This is awesome!!


----------



## dr k (Oct 26, 2019)

I am going to cut Carolina Reapers and put in a pickle jar with my beer air lock in the lid with a brine made of 1.5 teaspoons Iodine free salt per 8oz. of distilled water. I don't have glass fermentation weights I've been hearing about more lately to keep the fruits under the brine.  Is it a deal breaker not using them?  I could break the base off a wine glass or cut the bottom off a beer bottle.


----------



## xray (Oct 26, 2019)

Can’t believe I missed this! Looks good.

Commenting for future reference


----------



## jcam222 (Oct 29, 2019)

What an awesome thread!! Big like here. This is definitely something I want to try.


----------

